
The Russian Family That Cut Itself Off from Civilization for More Than 40 Years - anarbadalov
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/551659/karp-lykov-russian-family-secluded-from-civilization-40-years
======
anarbadalov
"The Lykovs would eventually grow to have the same weakness as many of the
rest of us: television. Vasily Peskov, a Russian journalist who chronicled the
family, observed that the Lykovs would have an internal struggle about the
glowing box in front of them. They were at once enraptured and guilt-ridden
when they’d watch it while meeting with researchers over the years."

